# new "Bowtie Brigade are they here yet"



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The other one was getting a bit long winded and a bit off topic...:lol: 
But hey, that sort of thing happens...
Has anyone seen them yet?
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nothing new from my seller! Hopefully before Christmas.  rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

My local hoppy shop say Dec 15th now. Our job is to guess what year now! Im saying Dec 15, 2006 LOL


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Bowtie Brigade*

I was told that distributors begin shipping on friday December 3rd, 2004. 
Has this changed? 
Is it truly a ship to stores and shops on 12/15/04?


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I wouldnt say its out of the question, but I wouldnt bet the rent money either. Rumors of shipping dates have come and gone since August. Obviously none of them were accurate. I get my cars from several hobby shops, and most _THINK_ they will be in stock by _ABOUT_ Dec 15...but no firm answer yet. Best thing I can tell anyone waiting for these things, have your local hobby shop call you when they arrive and then wait for the phone to ring, that way you dont get let down when you run out to get them on the 15th


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What was that old rule about PM/JL delivery, hmm... oh yeah, original date plus 90. :devil: 

Maybe by Christmas...... rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

The RC2 page links to the Playing Mantis page,but the slot link on the PM page is blank.
What the heck are they wating for???  

Mike


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Bowtie Brigade R1 Slot Cars*

Good afternoon! 

Just wanted to let everyone know that RC2 has begun shipping the Bowtie Brigade R1 slot cars via their warehouse in Dyersville, IA. My shipment left today and should be in by Friday afternoon.

Also, just so everyone knows you will not be seeing any updates at www.playingmantis.com due to RC2 has switch all updates for Johnny Lightning/Playing Mantis merchandise to www.myrc2.com 

You have to be a RC2 dealer to get updates and such. I have told RC2 that this is a big mistake but they don't want to have two websites to maintain. For now, the site is live until the transformation of all info can be completed. 

Not sure what this means for HobbyTalk but I have also advised RC2 that HobbyTalk is by far the best forum on the web for info concerning slotcars and other hobby related interests. Will have to wait to see what happens!

I will continue to share as much info as I can as it is received from RC2.

Happy Holidays to everyone and be sure to drop me a line if you have any further questions or concerns. If I don't have the answer, I will try to get one. 

Thanks!

Jeff Clemence
Motor City Toyz
www.motorcitytoyz.com


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I hope they'll change that policy, too, mainly because, being a club member, I get news a little sooner, and can't forget info on upcoming club cars, releases and the Newsflash. It's why I joined the club. If RC2 keeps that up, I'm sure many will drop their memberships.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us up to date Jeff! Maybe we can get our hands on them within the next week!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Jeff, Thanks for the info. Now I feel better about being able to complete my christmas list... 

Jeff


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I bet the whole plan is falling into place....
It will take a few years....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm not getting a warm and fuzzy from these guys. Hope I'm wrong.  rr


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

So, What does this mean to me, a Club Member?

Will I not be able to order cars off the new website because I am not a Dealer?
My subsription is up right now, and I do not know if I should renew if I can't order online.

Any Thoughts?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> Any Thoughts?



Ya, I've got a few thoughts....... 

#1 why pay to renew a membership in a club that no one even knows it's future???

#2 Why renew in a club that you don't even know will be supported by the company that is taking over???

It seems to me that RC2 is in a limbo stage right now....trying to assess what they will do with what PM has built up over the years....at least to some degree. 

Nothing is 100% concrete with the club for now (IMHO) and it looksl ike this was the case also (to some degree) when PM was in charge.

Honestly, I wouldn't waste the $20 to find out....but that's just me


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Ya, I've got a few thoughts.......
> 
> #1 why pay to renew a membership in a club that no one even knows it's future???
> 
> ...



TX,

Well, I am taking the opposite approach. I needed more of the Black Mustang Club cars and figured once they pull the site, I will have no direct access.
Also, by re-upping membership, I should be able to at least order stuff over the phone. This membership may be helpful as leverage if they do not hold up their end of the deal.
If nothing else maybe I get a refund on it and get to keep the club diecast, etc.

I ordered over $100 so I got free shipping. Not a bad deal overall.

All in all I think it's worth the $20 gamble. Heck it costs more than that to eat for 2 people at most Restaurants 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think the JL Collectors Club is a great deal if you really care about the special issue cars and/or you want to make a buck. You could recoup your $20 in a single EBay transaction.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

As far as I know, the Johhny Lightning Collector's Club will continue as planned.
RC2 just needs more time to get all the bugs worked out. 
Anyone that currently has a membership should continue to receive their
NewsFlash and special offers. As I said, it will take awhile for RC2 to get everything updated. I am sure they will share further info with all members as this happens. 

As far as I am concerned, we need more people to sign up for the Club to keep RC2 eyes open to what we want. The more members we have, that more they are sure to listen to us. I re-newed for two years so I am right there with you all. 

I have a call into RC2 with more questions pertaining to the website and what will be happening with the PM website. Sure would like to see RC2 keep it open - if only for the slot cars. Maybe expand the site with other special offers and contest for custom made PM slot cars.

I will continue to give ideas to RC2/PM as long as they are willing to listen. They do look in on HobbyTalk as I make sure that I send copies of forum listings every week. 

Later,

Jeff Clemence
Motor City Toyz
www.motorcitytoyz.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Jeff, Any word on what RC2 is going to do with Lightning Fest? I have a bad feeling that if they have it and the warehouse sale that they may be moving to Iowa. Just wondering if they will close the operation in Mishawaka.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

motorcitytoyz said:


> As far as I know, the Johhny Lightning Collector's Club will continue as planned.
> RC2 just needs more time to get all the bugs worked out.
> Anyone that currently has a membership should continue to receive their
> NewsFlash and special offers. As I said, it will take awhile for RC2 to get everything updated. I am sure they will share further info with all members as this happens.
> ...


Well Jeff, when this pops up (and it has many times), a lot of suggestions are throw on here. Here's a thread that got lots of ideas:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=76522

Show this to the RC2 folks.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SCJ posted on the Slot Car Box Stock forum that he has rec'd his shipment from RC2. Yee Haw! Merry Christmas.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

motorcitytoyz said:


> As far as I know, the Johhny Lightning Collector's Club will continue as planned.
> RC2 just needs more time to get all the bugs worked out.


Yep! RC2 needs to find people to do all the jobs of the people they let go... 

Scott


----------

